

Forget Foreign Languages and Music. Teach Our Kids to Code - dsr12
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/09/ap_code/

======
jacquesm
Why should there be a choice? Can't we teach them foreign languages, music and
to code as well?

Or maybe give the children some choice in the matter?

~~~
drivers99
It's a terrible headline that is going to derail (or already has) the points
of the article itself: we should start teaching programming concepts earlier.
The first comment on HN and most of the comments on Wired are mostly
discussing the inflammatory heading.

